# [Slovakia] Mestské logá



## braino.swk

Myslím, že takáto téma tu ešte nieje. Ak je moc offtopic tak ju zmažte.

Niekoľko slovenských mieste má už svojé "moderné" logo, ktoré sa vám páčia? Ktoré nie?

Ružomberok si svoje logo vybral pár mesiacov dozadu. Bola o tom celkom veľká diskusia a tiež veľa negatívnych reakcií. 
Páči sa vám?

logo:









nejaké príklady použitia corporate designu:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

diskusia na font.cz : http://www.font.cz/logo/ruzomberok-je-ok.html
+ nový čas :bash: http://www.cas.sk/clanok/178329/ruzombercania-toto-ma-byt-logo-mesta-skandal.html


----------



## Detonator789

http://www.spisskanovaves.eu/spisska_nova_ves/logo_mesta_spisska_nova_ves/sutazne_navrhy/index.html

Minuly rok bola tiez sutaz o logo mesta Spisska Nova Ves a toto vyhralo :


----------



## marish

^^^^ to druhe logo v poradi je fakt dost divne. vie mi niekto vysvetlit, co znamena to X? cele rozmiestnenie pismen je dost zmatocne. hno:












navrh z prveho miesta je znacne minimalisticky, co ale nevidim ako negativum. skor by som ale v tomto duchu vybral mozno este menej "vycackany" font.
nie je to sice ziaden dizajnersky pocin roka, ale na druhej strane vobec nie je zle. u mna ok.


----------



## marish

Detonator789 said:


> http://www.spisskanovaves.eu/spisska_nova_ves/logo_mesta_spisska_nova_ves/sutazne_navrhy/index.html
> 
> Minuly rok bola tiez sutaz o logo...


prebehol som vsetky navrhy a tie dve od BSP Magnetica su fakt najlepsie. 
















to druhe sa mi asi paci este viac, kedze vyzera "stabilnejsie"... vdaka tomu, ze nie je na 4 kolesach.


----------



## misko

no hej no - graficky design a mesta/stat su bohuzial velmi tristna tema.
koncepcne to asi vyriesila jedine bratislava. vyhlasila sutaz, ktora mala naozaj seriozne odmeny, a serioznu porotu - takze sa prihlasili aj dobri grafici/graficke studia a dostali velmi solidny vysledok, ktory nasledne rozpracovali do velmi kvalitneho design manualu.

vo vacsine ostatnych pripadov ide o opak. sutaz za odmenu, za ktoru nie su ochotni prihlasit sa ani studenti z VSVU. aj ket to nie je koli odmene ako skor koli porote, ktoru zvacsa tvora primator a pani Dvorakova zo sekretariatu a jeje kamaratka terka. to naozaj zaruci kvalitny a odborny vyber. tym padom sa v sutazi schadzaju navrhy 5-rocneho Palka Novaka a niekolkych "grafikov" co ukradli photoshop a na internete nasli dva tutorialy... a take su vacsinou aj vysledky...

inak teda este by som okrem bratislavy vyzdvihol trencin, ktory ma celkom slusne logo, ale zrejme ziadny, alebo zanedbany design manual.








http://www.trencin.sk/index.php?s-cv-contentID=12360&s-cv-embeddedID=17969

ruzomberok je vpohode. aj font mi pride zvoleny vhodne. to druhe logo s X je snad este lepsie, ale pre mesto je to asi prilis odviazane uz a teda nie tak vhodne.
spisska nova - tak tie vysledky sutaze je presne to, o com pisem v druhom odstavci... fakt ztelesnene zlo.


----------



## braino.swk

marish> ten "križ" má asi symbolizovať ze RK je križovatkou ciest (sever-juh, výhod-západ) ale celkovo je to podľa mňa škaredé logo :nuts:

čo sa týka RužomberOK, zo začiatku sa mi to javilo príliš prvoplánované ale nakoniec som sa s ním stotožnil. 

+ tá druhá varianta SNV sa mi tiež páci viac
debata k tomu na font.cz http://www.font.cz/logo/spisska-nova-ves-ma-nove-logo.html


----------



## marish

*logo bratislavy*

doplnim aj logo hlavneho mesta. je z roku 2004:








































































































































zdroj: Manuál jednotného vizuálneho štýlu Bratislavy [PDF, 484 kB]


----------



## marish

braino.swk said:


> marish> ten "križ" má asi symbolizovať ze RK je križovatkou ciest (sever-juh, výhod-západ) ale celkovo je to podľa mňa škaredé logo :nuts:


aha, tak to dava zmysel... mne prijde na prvy pohlad odpudive. ani tvarovo ani farebne nie je vyvazene a prve co ma pri pohlade nan napadlo bolo, ze je to nasivacka z uniformy nejakeho ruzomberskeho ultrapravicoveho hnutia. :nuts:


----------



## braino.swk

tak bratislavské je na Slovensku TOP to sa asi všetci zhodneme. 
Pekné má aj Martin podľa mňa


----------



## SunshineBB

ak som to spravne pochopil, tak tvar srdca je z dovodu ze srdce slovenska, modra je hron, zelena urpin a cervena mesto


----------



## veteran

Absolútne odfláknuté logo mesta Košice. Má to symbolizovať akože šošovkovitý tvar Hlavnej ulice. 

A teraz prečo odfláknuté. Doteraz nik nevidel dizajn manuál. Logo je uverejnené len na tmavomodrom pozadí. Nik netuší, ako by sa malo používať na bielom pozadí, v čiernobielej podobe, či inom farebnom podklade. Takisto mi tam nesedí ani font použitý v nápise KOŠICE. Je to taký mačkopes, kombinácia bezpätkového a pätkového písma. Nehovorím už o tom, že tvar toho symbolu sa dá vyložiť rôzne.

A tu je prosím pekne celý, podrobne spracovaný dizajn manuál podstatne krajšieho a nadčasovejšieho návrhu, ktorý sa vraj umiestnil na druhom mieste: http://www.zajdel.sk/logo_ke_manual.htm


----------



## marish

veteran said:


> Nehovorím už o tom, že tvar toho symbolu sa dá vyložiť rôzne.


presne tak. 
ja by som to do tychto tvarov pri logu mesta vobec nesmeroval.
staci tucna fixa a vynaliezavi neprajnici si ho uz dotvoria.


----------



## pau-chin

braino.swk said:


> tak bratislavské je na Slovensku TOP to sa asi všetci zhodneme.
> Pekné má aj Martin podľa mňa


naše mesto Martin má modré logo, aj keď tu na obrázku je červené  farby mesta sú modré


----------



## pau-chin

inak, je mi čudné, že Žilina nemá svoje logo ... 
ale chce to asi ešte čas


----------



## misko

martin je fakt dobry. zaregistroval som a zabudol nan. hlavne sa s tym logom da krasne pracovat graficky dalej.

teda dalo by sa. oficialne stranky 0b. mozno nejaky martincan povie, ci sa vobec pouziva. myslim na roznych materialoch, ktore vydava mesto, hlavickovy papier, etc...


----------



## cibula

regiony:


----------



## cibula

Mesta:


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

EDIT: Priznam sa ze som logo moc pouzivat nevidel. Vzdy sa v prvom rade pouziva mestsky erb.

p.s. celkom fajn thread


----------



## braino.swk

To Mikulášske je už neaktuálne :/
http://liptov.sme.sk/c/5762939/radnica-zrusila-oficialne-mestske-logo.html


----------



## figliar

Som rád že sa tu objavila táto téma lebo logá sú moja srdcovka. Pár postrehov...
Na Slovensku je myslím jednotka logo Bratislavy napriek počiatočným rozpakom. Myslím že v tejto finálnej podobe je excelentné. Dá sa s ním skvele pracovať, vystihuje to čo má a nemá podľa mňa na Slovensku konkurenciu (podotýkam že nie som bratislavčan).

Ďalšie postrehy... Logo LM podľa mňa pripomína svastiku. Martin je vydarený, hoci sa tam podľa mňa moli pokúsiť okrem moderny prepašovať aj historický význam mesta čo sa podľa mňa nie celkom podarilo. Košicé sú nevydarené a je veľká škoda že nevyhral ten druhý návrh ktorý navyše okrem arichitektúry pripomína aj ekvalizér hudobného prehrávača čo by sa možno dalo využiť pri slogane ... predstavte si pri tom logu "PULZUJÚCE MESTO" alebo niečo podobné. No ale zrejme mal niekto tučnejšiu obálku. Nitra a BB sa podľa mňa moc nepodarili a Trenčín je OK.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

Ondro said:


> Čo to znamená? Veď najstaršie mesto u nás je Trnava aj s písomnou zmienkou z 1211, či je o dvadsať rokov pred KE, nie?


Ine je udelenie mestkych prav a ine udeleniu Armalesu, ktora potvrdzuje, ze Kosice ako pravnicka osoba (v modernom ponimani) dostali najstarsi erb na svete..


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

misko said:


> ca sa tyka ceskej grafiky, tak je svojim sposobom kilometre vpredu. niezeby teda na slovensku neboli designeri, skor niesu klienti.


ee









Mne sa napriklad logo Prahy absolutne nepaci nakolko Katedrala Sv. Vita je natolko dominujucim prvkom v urbanizme Prahy, ze je pre mna absolutne prekvapujuci takyto skoro detstky navrh pre tak vyznamne mesto.

Moderne znazornenie erbu mesta Kosice to bol len napad. Samozrejme Kosice potrebuju svoje logo. A cokolvek je lepsie nez toto, ktore je tam teraz..


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

Dávam do pozornosti
http://www.stadtlogo-design.de

a ked si inak myslite, ze nase loga su nic moc (co niektore su), pozrite sa na Polsko
http://www.stadtlogo-design.de/category/countries/europe/poland/


----------



## misko

no praveze je to naopak. az na par vynimiek, ako je ostatne aj bratislava, je vacsinou chyba robit s nejakej pamiatky/stavby/landscapu logo mesta, pretoze to je vacsinou potom smiesne - amaterske. logo neni omalovanka a detsky naopak vacsinou posobia pokusy o stvarnenie nejakej konkretnej pamiatky/stavby/landscapu.

prazske logo je velmi dobre, pretoze perfektne vystihuje vaznost mesta. dost vela log miest je proste len prezlecene korporatne logo, co je skor omyl - pretoze mesto a korporacia su dve odlisne veci a maju rozlicnu potrebu prezentacie.
samozrejme, nemusi sa kazdemu pacit, ale je to slusne logo s dobrou typografiou a je dobre pouzivane.

inak by som odporucil zajst do kniznice a vyhladat si font 85


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

misko said:


> no praveze je to naopak. az na par vynimiek, ako je ostatne aj bratislava, je vacsinou chyba robit s nejakej pamiatky/stavby/landscapu logo mesta, pretoze to je vacsinou potom smiesne - amaterske. logo neni omalovanka a detsky naopak vacsinou posobia pokusy o stvarnenie nejakej konkretnej pamiatky/stavby/landscapu.
> 
> prazske logo je velmi dobre, pretoze perfektne vystihuje vaznost mesta. dost vela log miest je proste len prezlecene korporatne logo, co je skor omyl - pretoze mesto a korporacia su dve odlisne veci a maju rozlicnu potrebu prezentacie.
> samozrejme, nemusi sa kazdemu pacit, ale je to slusne logo s dobrou typografiou a je dobre pouzivane.
> 
> inak by som odporucil zajst do kniznice a vyhladat si font 85


nesuhlasim, ked si pozries stranku, ktoru som dal do pozornosti velmi vela miest v nej ma dominantne stavby, alebo dokonca osobnosti..
ale budiz

najbrt so svojou ostravou neziskal na tej stranke ani 40%..
mne sa tam mimoriadne paci logo melbourne..


----------



## KLEPETO

misko said:


> no praveze je to naopak. az na par vynimiek, ako je ostatne aj bratislava, je vacsinou chyba robit s nejakej pamiatky/stavby/landscapu logo mesta, pretoze to je vacsinou potom smiesne - amaterske. logo neni omalovanka a detsky naopak vacsinou posobia pokusy o stvarnenie nejakej konkretnej pamiatky/stavby/landscapu.
> 
> prazske logo je velmi dobre, pretoze perfektne vystihuje vaznost mesta. dost vela log miest je proste len prezlecene korporatne logo, co je skor omyl - pretoze mesto a korporacia su dve odlisne veci a maju rozlicnu potrebu prezentacie.
> samozrejme, nemusi sa kazdemu pacit, ale je to slusne logo s dobrou typografiou a je dobre pouzivane.
> 
> inak by som odporucil zajst do kniznice a vyhladat si font 85


Neviem akú vážnosť dáva pomenovanie mesta vo viacerých svetových jazykoch. Pre mňa je to logo úplne nudné a vôbec neviem čo si mam pod tým predstavovať. Rovnako na mňa pôsobí brnenské logo a ostravské s tromi výkričníkmi to teda zaklincovalo. Čakal som od 3 českých najväčších miest niečo kreatívnejšie.


----------



## misko

ano, melbourne je totalne fantasticka vec. ale nie tak samotne logo, ako kompletny vizualny styl, s ktorym sa da famozne dalej pracovat.
aby sa vedelo o com tocime. alebo este lepsie TU

Inak ta praha vyzera takto - vid obrazky. vzdy je dolezite ako sa to logo pouziva, casto viac, ako to logo samotne.
inak, k tej kreativnosti - 
existuje krativnost a tiezkreativnost.
v grafickom designe plati este viac ako v architekture miesovo menej je viac. a logo prahy je totalne nadcasove.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

KLEPETO said:


> Neviem akú vážnosť dáva pomenovanie mesta vo viacerých svetových jazykoch. Pre mňa je to logo úplne nudné a vôbec neviem čo si mam pod tým predstavovať. Rovnako na mňa pôsobí brnenské logo a ostravské s tromi výkričníkmi to teda zaklincovalo. Čakal som od 3 českých najväčších miest niečo kreatívnejšie.


Brnenské logo robili Slováci. Btw: Z tých troch je podľa mňa ešte najlepšie práve Brno, pretože jeho logo vyjadruje dynamiku, pohyb. 
A my Slováci tiež nemáme čo hovoriť. Bratislava mú úžasné logo, ale Košice to púšťajú totálne dole, nehovoriac o tom, že tretí najvačší Prešov logo vôbec nemá. Žilina, Nitra detto..


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

Jo a ked uz sme pritom nekopirovani pamiatok.
Jeden priklad









Inak jednoznacne najhorsie logo maju podla mna rakuski susedia z Viedne.


----------



## veteran

^^ Myslíš toto? A to sa aj používa? Ja som tam všade videl len červený štít z erbu s bielym krížom. To logo len minimálne.


----------



## KLEPETO

Ondro said:


> Čo to znamená? Veď najstaršie mesto u nás je Trnava aj s písomnou zmienkou z 1211, či je o dvadsať rokov pred KE, nie?


Myslím, že to bude Nitra neviem kedy bola prvá písomná zmienka, ale hovorí sa o nej ako o matke miest. Ako druhú typujem Bratislavu spomínanú v roku 907.


----------



## misko

ad budapest:
ako graficky je to celkom zvladnute, takze to uplne nepodporuje teoriu o tom, ze to vyzera uplne amatersky.
ale na druhej strane - neviem si predstavit, zeby sa dalo pouzit dobre napriklad na magistrate k menovke alebo na uradne listiny alebo na milion dalsich veci. povedal by som tiez je strasne modne. za 10 rokov maximalne ho budu menit, lebo uz bude out.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

veteran said:


> ^^ Myslíš toto? A to sa aj používa? Ja som tam všade videl len červený štít z erbu s bielym krížom. To logo len minimálne.


ee toto
http://www.iwag.tuwien.ac.at/PortalData/Images/Adequad/stadt_wien-logo.jpg


----------



## veteran

Nič moc teda. Radšej nech používajú to červené.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Asi tak, aj keď je to podobné pražskému logu s tými jazykovými variantami, ale predsa len lepšie ako to terajšie.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

k tomu prazskemu, dobry clanok
http://www.grafika.cz/art/design/logo_praha.html?pos=0

vratane dalsich navrhov
http://www.grafika.cz/art/design/logo_praha.html?pos=1

a mne sa asi najviac paci tento


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Neviem prečo tam musia dávať to "hlavní město". To je zväčša každému aspoň trochu zcestovanému človeku jasné. Inak logo sa mi páči viac ako súčasné, len by som sa pridržiaval mestských farieb a to červenej a žltej ako je to v súčasnom logu.


----------



## cibula

To "hlavne mesto" je tam preto, ze je to oficialny nazov spravnej jednotky (NUTS3,Lau1). Ale je pravda, ze to tam nemusi byt.

Inak ta budapest je podla mna katastrofa, pripomina mi to logo nejakej arabskej televizie alebo co... To sa nemoze uchytit. Praha je v tomto smere na tom lepsie.

Co sa tyka zakomponovania erbu do loga, celkom sa mi pozdava ako to urobili v Hamburgu:

Logo -







Erb -


----------



## veteran

Ja by som si ako logo Košíc vedel predstaviť aj čosi takéto. To som len tak narýchlo zbúchal v Illustratore. Ten symbol je trošku plagiát plastiky na Terase, ale inak to symbolizuje Dóm svätej Alžbety a Kostol svätého Michala.


----------



## Detonator789

^^

Tak toto je vyborne, mne sa to velmi paci, ma to nieco do seba


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

najma to tretie v poradi je pouzivatelne a shick..


----------



## misko

hej, veteran, uz davnejsie som pozeral na tie vodoznaky co robis, ze si vykradol tu plastiku z lunika I, ale naozaj sa ti to podarilo!!! urcite skvele logo tvojho webu.
(i ked typo sa mi nehodi k tomu - ale vec vkusu. tie cudzojazicne nazvy by som ale urcite nesadzal italikou, uz vobec nie, ked ju nemas v reze, ale len tvrdo nastrojom.
urcite ale nemas poriesene proporcie a uciarie ktore ti barz nefunguje pri tej vodorovnej variante.)
ubertino: tretie?


----------



## veteran

misko said:


> hej, veteran, uz davnejsie som pozeral na tie vodoznaky co robis, ze si vykradol tu plastiku z lunika I, ale naozaj sa ti to podarilo!!! urcite skvele logo tvojho webu.
> (i ked typo sa mi nehodi k tomu - ale vec vkusu. tie cudzojazicne nazvy by som ale urcite nesadzal italikou, uz vobec nie, ked ju nemas v reze, ale len tvrdo nastrojom.
> urcite ale nemas poriesene proporcie a uciarie ktore ti barz nefunguje pri tej vodorovnej variante.)


Hej to je len taká "fušerina" za 5 min. v Illustratore. Naplánoval som si to ako logo svojho webu - tá plastika je moja srdcovka, veľmi pekné dielo.

K písmu. Šupol som tam font Klavika, ktorý používa DPMK. Kurzíva som dal skutočne nástrojom "Zkosení" - font síce má urobenú aj kurzívu, ale nemám ju nainštalovanú. Musím si tam dodefinovať CE-znaky, lebo tam zatiaľ chýbajú.

Pôvodne som chcel namiesto cudzojazyčných názvov napísať motto mesta "Mesto, ktoré to vie", ale nakoniec som sa rozhodol, že nebudem šíriť nepravdivé informácie


----------



## misko

ja by som k tomu videl nijaky odlahcenejsi font - frutger npr. - alebo naopak nieco masivne, ale oblejsie, specialne pri S mi to bije do oci k tej grafike.
viac ma ale stve to uciarie, ktore je podla mna strasne mimo - nevyvazene. prilis vysoko, povedal by som.


----------



## veteran

misko said:


> viac ma ale stve to uciarie, ktore je podla mna strasne mimo - nevyvazene. prilis vysoko, povedal by som.


Čo je "uciarie"? Veľmi sa nevyznám v odbornej terminológii :lol:


----------



## Chunkylover

veteran said:


> ^^ Myslíš toto? A to sa aj používa? Ja som tam všade videl len červený štít z erbu s bielym krížom. To logo len minimálne.


Vieden ma uz nove logo:


----------



## eMKejx

no mne to "tvoje" logo Kosic pride skor ako logo technickej univerzity konkretne strojnickej fakulty... nic vzlom


----------



## ejo

Praha je úplne otrasná tak isto aj Viedeň neviem podla mňa tie mestá majú naviac. Bratislava pekne jednoducho využila hrad je jednoduché to logo. Prahe nerozumiem To ako by tam BA mala Pressburk, Prešporok, Pozsony, Posonium, Istropolis,Preslava, Breslaupuc, Wilhemovo mesto čo by prišlo viacej zaujímavejšie pretože to bolo mesto mnoho mien. tak by som to chápal ale aj tak otras. No Prague je stále to isté


----------



## JankoKE

Keď sa človek pozrie na logo Prahy, možno to nieje nič extra, ale keď je to v nejakom kontexte, ako ukázali v dizajnmanuáloch, vyzerá ozaj úplne suprovo. Logo by som nevnímal ako samo logo, ale v kontextoch s vecami, na ktoré by malo byť aplikované. A v tomto je pražské logo úplne super.


----------



## seem

A nemohlo by sa používať logo EHMK?


----------



## Ondro

So Senickým logom sa tiež dá dobre pracovať, viď stránka mesta:
http://www.senica.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1562&Itemid=458


----------



## veteran

seem said:


> A nemohlo by sa používať logo EHMK?


Toto sa používa výlučne len v zmysle projektu EHMK 2013. Osobne mi nie je jasné, čo to logo vyjadruje/má vyjadrovať.


----------



## Gilles_from_KE

Jednoznačne najvýstižnejšie logo má podľa mňa Amsterdam XXX. Do konca ho na sebe nosia aj mestský policajti:lol:. Nájdete ho všade, hocijaký stĺpik, suveníry, MHD. http://www.amsterdam.nl/stad_in_beeld/geschiedenis/het_wapen_van/gebruik_van_het/


----------



## KLEPETO

Gilles_from_KE said:


> Jednoznačne najvýstižnejšie logo má podľa mňa Amsterdam XXX. Do konca ho na sebe nosia aj mestský policajti:lol:. Nájdete ho všade, hocijaký stĺpik, suveníry, MHD. http://www.amsterdam.nl/stad_in_beeld/geschiedenis/het_wapen_van/gebruik_van_het/


To sa ani za logo nedá považovať, veď to je len taký mačkopes použitý z erbu mesta.


----------



## misko

veteran said:


> Toto sa používa výlučne len v zmysle projektu EHMK 2013. Osobne mi nie je jasné, čo to logo vyjadruje/má vyjadrovať.


toto logo nadvazuje na to predosle - kandidacne, ktore ak ma pamat neklame urobila nejaka studentka z FU TUKE v sutazi ktoru zorganizovalu na FU TUKE mesto. pre kandidaturu urcite postacovalo:








vs.









toto dnesne logo je redizajnom od Lindy Marenčíkovej (napriklad vyucuje na FU TUKE). podla mna je velmi podarene, vyborne je urobeny cely koncept vizualnej prezentacie, viz rozne propagacne materialy, webovky ale aj nadvazujuce projekty ako logo spot's, alebo logo koalicia 2013. (teraz naozaj nehodnotim uroven tych projektov - len graficku prezentaciu - prosim nezamienat).

tu o redesignovom logu

tu o povodnom logu - zaroven teda aj odpovede na veteranove otazky, co ma logo symbolizovat.


----------



## ejo

^^ U mna by to Košické logo EHMK mohlo symbolizovať ako maďar, róm, slovák a ukrajinec hrajú kolo mlynské . Symbolizuje tolerantné mnohonárodnostné a mnohotvárne mesto. tak :nuts:


----------



## CJone

KLEPETO said:


> Myslím, že to bude Nitra neviem kedy bola prvá písomná zmienka, ale hovorí sa o nej ako o matke miest. Ako druhú typujem Bratislavu spomínanú v roku 907.


Nitra má najstaršiu písomnú zmienku niekedy 862 tuším ak nie skôr a teda je matkou mieste. Trnava dostala ako prvá výsady a je teda najstaršie mesto. Praha až niekedy 1257.


----------



## Falosny

CJone said:


> Nitra má najstaršiu písomnú zmienku niekedy 862 tuším ak nie skôr a teda je matkou mieste. Trnava dostala ako prvá výsady a je teda najstaršie mesto. Praha až niekedy 1257.


Dovolim si ta opravit. Nitra ma prvu pisomnu zmienku z roku 826. A k tej Trnave sa po vydani monografie ( Banska Stiavnica, Lichner, M. a kol.,2002) pripaja aj Banska Stiavnica, pretoze roky udelenia vysad sa posunuli do rokov 1237-1238.


----------



## KLEPETO

CJone said:


> Nitra má najstaršiu písomnú zmienku niekedy 862 tuším ak nie skôr a teda je matkou mieste. Trnava dostala ako prvá výsady a je teda najstaršie mesto. Praha až niekedy 1257.


Trochu to ale pletieš. Nitra síce má prvú písomnú zmienku, ale Trnava dostala prvá mestské výsady. Takže matkou miest v tomto by mala byť teda Trnava, síce je Nitra najstaršou spomínanou obcou, osadou, hradisko, hradom....a neviem čím ešte.

A ešte k tým udeleným mestským erbom, zatiaľ čo Košice majú najstarší a prvý erb mesta v Európe, tak Bratislava si dala ako jediné mesto v Európe vyrobiť dva exempláre listiny oprávňujúcej používať erb mesta.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

KLEPETO said:


> Bratislava si dala ako jediné mesto v Európe vyrobiť dva exempláre listiny oprávňujúcej používať erb mesta.


A to malo aky vyznam? Pytam sa cisto zo zaujmu


----------



## KLEPETO

najlepsejsejsi said:


> A to malo aky vyznam? Pytam sa cisto zo zaujmu


Možno to bola len prezieravosť vtedajších bratislavských mešťanostov. V takom stredoveku stále niečo vyhorelo. :lol:


----------



## marish

^^dnes mame nastastie sulika a jeho FaxCopy.


----------



## Strummer

najlepsejsejsi said:


> A to malo aky vyznam? Pytam sa cisto zo zaujmu


mozno bol kazdy v inom jazyku... jeden po nemecky a druhy po madarsky :lol:


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Len taká otázka, neboli voľakedy takéto dokumenty v latinčine?


----------



## seem

Pred 19. storočím.


----------



## Flegmatik

logo mesta Michalovce


----------



## ejo

Nie mestské ale štátne. celkom pekné 

* Tento štát potrebuje redizajn *

http://podnikanie.etrend.sk/kreativne/tento-stat-potrebuje-redizajn.html


----------



## marish

^^ celkom pekne a ciste.


----------



## wuane

^^ co ja viem.Mne pride nas statny znak jednoduchy a krasny a nepotrebujem ziadne ´´moderne´´ varianty.


----------



## volodaaaa

veteran said:


> Absolútne odfláknuté logo mesta Košice. Má to symbolizovať akože šošovkovitý tvar Hlavnej ulice.
> 
> A teraz prečo odfláknuté. Doteraz nik nevidel dizajn manuál. Logo je uverejnené len na tmavomodrom pozadí. Nik netuší, ako by sa malo používať na bielom pozadí, v čiernobielej podobe, či inom farebnom podklade. Takisto mi tam nesedí ani font použitý v nápise KOŠICE. Je to taký mačkopes, kombinácia bezpätkového a pätkového písma. Nehovorím už o tom, že tvar toho symbolu sa dá vyložiť rôzne.
> 
> A tu je prosím pekne celý, podrobne spracovaný dizajn manuál podstatne krajšieho a nadčasovejšieho návrhu, ktorý sa vraj umiestnil na druhom mieste: http://www.zajdel.sk/logo_ke_manual.htm


To prvé šuškoidné nechápem, ako mohol niekto navrhnúť. To druhé mi pripomína ekvalizér vo WinAmpe, ale keď si ho predstavím na tmavomodrom podklade a možno s menším počtom vertikalných čiar, tak jednoznačne suepr!


----------



## Base

veteran said:


> Doteraz nik nevidel dizajn manuál. Logo je uverejnené len na tmavomodrom pozadí. Nik netuší, ako by sa malo používať na bielom pozadí, v čiernobielej podobe, či inom farebnom podklade.


Naše mestečko ho sa snaží dobre utajiť, ale niečo ako dizajnmanuál k tomu logu predsalen existuje...
http://www.kosice.sk/docuStore_getById.asp?id=30061

Mne osobne nepríde ten nápad v logu zlý, ale dal by sa spracovať oveľa lepšie... Zároveň mi príde trochu divné, že každý mestský podnik má svoje logo, ale aby mali nejaký výrazný prvok, ktorý by ich spájal s logom mesta... Asi by som veľa chcel. (Mimochodom v tom prepojení sa mi páči práve Ostrava, i keď tam je to možno až príliš jednotné.)


----------



## ejo

no to im teda trvalo vyse 2 roky

*Mladý dizajnér inšpiroval štát, ako skoncovať s predraženými logami*

https://dennikn.sk/47512/mlady-diza...ovat-s-predrazenymi-tendrami-na-loga/?ref=hlv


----------



## Render System

Na case ze by im to niekto zjednotil. Je v tom riadny binec.


----------



## ejo

tak mne sa tam páčia 3 a to kultúry, zahraničných vecí a hospodárstva páčia inak väčšina je podobná


----------



## R1S0

"inak väčšina je podobná"

ved o to ide...


----------



## BHT

*Nová vizuálna identita mesta Hlohovec*










*Hlohovec prichádza s novou vizuálnou identitou. Prečo mesto túto zmenu podstúpilo a aký bol proces jeho tvorby prezradí trnavské kreatívne štúdio Cukru production, ktoré je jej tvorcom.*
Žijeme vo vizuálnej dobe. Veci, ktorými sa obklopujeme, si vyberáme nielen podľa funkčnosti, ale aj podľa toho, či sa nám páčia. Každý z nás má svoje obľúbené pyžamo alebo svoju obľúbenú šálku, z ktorej pije ráno kávu. Každý z nás rozmýšľa, čo si oblečie na dôležité pracovné stretnutie, vo sviatočný deň alebo na výlet. Iný obrus máme na stole v bežné dni a iný na Vianoce. Je za tým prirodzená potreba. Dávame tak najavo svoju identitu a vkus. Jednoducho povieme, akí sme. Nejde o povrchnosť prístupu. Človeka a jeho identitu tvorí, samozrejme, komplexnejší súbor prvkov, než iba to, čo má oblečené. Vizuálna prezentácia je však podstatnou súčasťou dnešného sveta. Nemôžeme sa nad tým pohoršovať ani s tým bojovať. Vývoj sveta a technológií nezastavíme, a preto je dôležité tento fakt akceptovať a vedieť adekvátne na túto situáciu zareagovať.


*Ako vnímame Hlohovec*
Máme skúsenosti s rôznymi projektami v oblasti cestovného ruchu a dobre poznáme tento región. Projekt novej identity mesta Hlohovec nás nadchol. Máme radi menšie mestá a vidíme v nich obrovský potenciál. My sami sme ľudia, ktorí neodišli žiť a pracovať z rodného mesta inam, ale hľadajú a vytvárajú príležitosti tam, odkiaľ pochádzajú. Hlohovec má obrovský potenciál. Mesto má nádherný park s úžasnými platanmi a rieku. Skvelá poloha ho predurčuje byť zaujímavým miestom na výlet pre celý región. Okolité vinohrady Hlohovcu dodávajú pocit malebného francúzskeho vidieka. Vyhliadka Šianec je skvelé miesto! Mesto Hlohovec je dobre dostupné po diaľnici, vlakom, ale aj bicyklom. Nejednu firemnú bicyklovačku po Hlohovecku sme už absolvovali aj my a k tomuto typu krajiny máme špeciálny vzťah. Keď človek žije na jednom mieste príliš dlho, prestáva ho vnímať s odstupom. My sme ako návštevníci všetky tieto pozitíva na meste úprimne vnímali a snažili sme sa ich zakódovať do novej identity a komunikácie mesta.


*Proces tvorby*
Nové logo je inšpirované erbom mesta. Cituje jeho farebnosť a pomer tvarov. Dva modré obdĺžniky evokujú zvislé čiary písmena H. Priečne sú prepojené šípkou, ktorá sa stáva ikonickým a dynamickým prvkom pri rozvíjaní ďalšej vizuálnej komunikácie mesta. Okrem hlavného loga mesta sme pripravili aj logá pre jednotlivé mestské organizácie, ktoré ich zapracujú do svojej identity postupne. S novým vizuálom prichádza aj aktualizovaný vizuál Života v Hlohovci, dizajn informačných tabúľ, moderný vzhľad mestských plagátov alebo darčekových predmetov, ktoré budú v predaji po otvorení Informačného centra. Proces tvorby novej vizuálnej komunikácie pre mesto je zodpovedná úloha. Je potrebné nastaviť zapamätateľný, no zároveň dostatočne variabilný a funkčný systém, s ktorým vie mesto pracovať dlhodobo, efektívne a podľa aktuálnych potrieb. Tieto atribúty sme sa snažili zohľadniť pri našom kreatívnom procese, ktorý prebiehal formou pravidelných konzultácií a rozhovorov. Novú identitu budete stretávať pravidelne – na internete, ale aj v „offline“ svete. A ona sa bude veľmi snažiť o to, aby ste si ju obľúbili. Aby už pohľad na nové vizuály mesta vo vás vyvolal pocit, že máte toto mesto radi a cítite sa tu príjemne. Mestu Hlohovec želáme veľa spokojných obyvateľov, zvedavých návštevníkov a mladých kreatívnych ľudí, ktorí majú radi svoje mesto a chcú v ňom žiť.


http://www.hlohovec.sk/?program=51&module_action__0__id_ci=176502


https://cukru.sk/nase-portfolio/mesto-hlohovec/


----------



## BHT

*Petržalka bude mať moderné logo, víťazný návrh obsahuje Dunaj, strom a ikonický panelák*














> Mestská časť Bratislava-Petržalka bude mať moderné logo. Petržalka doteraz svoje logo nemala, mala iba historický erb. Súťaž grafických dizajnérov vyhralo logo Juraja Hatlasa z Trenčína, ktoré v sebe zahŕňa tri symboly – Dunaj, strom a ikonický panelák.
> 
> _„Logo odzrkadľuje 3 prvky, ktoré sú pre mestskú časť charakteristické alebo sa s ňou výrazne spájajú. Vľavo dole je vyobrazená vlnovka, ktorá má predstavovať symbol rieky Dunaj. Za pomyselným vyobrazením Dunaja ľavú časť loga tvorí symbol príbytku, ktorý predstavuje ikonický panelák, ktorý je pre Petržalku charakteristický. Posledným prvkom, ktorý dotvára logo je symbol stromu. Tento symbol zastupuje zeleň a prírodu mestskej časti a vychádza z pôvodného erbu, na ktorom je vyobrazený práve strom,“_ píše vo svojom návrhu Hatlas. Ako dodal, prepojenie týchto troch symbolov zároveň vizuálne tvorí písmeno P ako Petržalka.
> O víťazovi súťaže rozhodovala 5-členná porota v zložení: Mária Rišková, historička umenia a kultúry, riaditeľka Slovenského centra dizajnu, Stanislav Stankoci, grafický dizajnér, pedagóg, Vysoká škola výtvarných umení, Martin Bajaník, dizajnér, Pekne & Dobre, Barbora Šajgalíková, dizajnérka, vedúca oddelenia vizuálnej komunikácie, SND a Radovan Choleva, vedúci Oddelenia komunikácie s verejnosťou mestskej časti Bratislava-Petržalka.
> 
> _„Zo všetkých prihlásených súťažných návrhov ponúka víťazný návrh najlepšie ideové riešenie a formálne spracovanie. Logo vyjadruje charakter Mestskej časti – Petržalka, akcentuje hodnoty lokality, zámery jej rozvoja a smerom k verejnosti sprostredkúva vizuálne pozitívne nafurmulované posolstvo. Víťazné logo má dobrý komunikačný potenciál na ďalšie rozpracovanie podľa požiadaviek zadávateľa a je dobre aplikovateľné do tlačových materiálov, elektronického prostredia a ďalšie komunikačné nosiče,“_ uviedol predseda poroty Stanislav Stankoci.
> 
> Do súťaže bolo prihlásených celkovo 41 návrhov. Súťaž bola určená pre profesionálnych grafických dizajnérov, ktorí vo svojej doterajšej minimálne 5-ročnej praxi preukázateľne zrealizovali minimálne 3 grafické návrhy loga vrátane dizajn manuálu. Súťaž bola anonymná a každý autor do nej mohol prihlásiť maximálne tri návrhy. Rozhodovalo najmä kreatívne spracovanie, unikátnosť a originalita loga, ale aj funkčnosť a technické využitie pre všetky aplikácie.


https://www.petrzalka.sk/2019-03-29...avrh-obsahuje-dunaj-strom-a-ikonicky-panelak/


----------



## ayoz

A kde je to moderné logo?


----------



## eMKejx

vypada to akoby spoza "ikonickeho" panelaku vykukal znudeny smajlik


----------



## Prenajomcakany

Panelák s parkovacími miestami?


----------

